# Hallo



## Pitbullmg (13 März 2007)

Hallo an alle. Bin mal gespannt wie es hier so wird. Das letzte Board wo ich war ist geschlossen, weil da zu viel scheiße passiert ist. Ich hoffe das es hier nicht passiert. Gruß Pitbullmg


----------



## Spezi30 (13 März 2007)

darf man mal fragen, welches das war? hier wird das nicth so schnell passieren, da hier sehr strenge Regeln herrschen, wünsche dir viel Spaß hier


----------



## Pitbullmg (13 März 2007)

Das Board hieß Pentmouse.


----------



## AMUN (14 März 2007)

Hallo Pitbullmg!

Da heiße ich dich mal willkommen in unserer kleinen Gemeinde und wünsche dir viel spaß in unseren reihen…

Gruß
Meister

PS. Unsere Regeln mögen vielleicht etwas streng sein und wenn man sich nicht dran hält beißen wir auch schon mal zu… aber nur so vermeiden wir ärger den was wir hier nicht wollen ist „in die Mühlen des Gesetzes geraten“ viel lieber sind uns nette User die spaß auf diesem Board haben.


----------



## spoiler (14 März 2007)

Herzlich Willkommen wünsche ich natürlich auch.
Schön das du uns gefunden hast. Das mit dem anderen Board hört sich allerdings nicht so schön an 

naja... Viel Spass und frohes Posten!!!


----------



## Muli (18 März 2007)

Kann Meister nur zustimmen.

Die Regeln dienen der Sicherheit des Boards und sie sollen den fortbestand gewährleisten, damit alle auf Dauer was von dieser Community haben.

Und wenn sich alle an diese Regeln halten, dann wird das sicher eine nette Zeit hier für alle Member.

So auch für dich Pitbull.

Ich heisse dich herzlich Willkommen und wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------

